
Show HN: Movie of Voyager's Neptune flyby from raw images - bburns_km
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF3UCo2P-4Y
======
bburns_km
This was made by PyVoyager [1], an attempt at automating the process of
generating movies from the 70k+ images the Voyagers returned.

The Voyagers didn't have accurate camera position information, so the images
are haphazardly centered on their targets. PyVoyager attempts to center the
images on the target when they are fully in view, though there are still
jitters.

One of these days I'd like to pick it up again and complete the movies - the
filters can be combined of course to make color movies, as here [2]. There are
some more movies here [3].

[1] [https://github.com/bburns/PyVoyager](https://github.com/bburns/PyVoyager)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f71KSLq4s0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f71KSLq4s0)

[3] [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
xg0iQIJ_TEusVPNqre32A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
xg0iQIJ_TEusVPNqre32A)

